# Pioneer network connection



## birdon (May 23, 2013)

I have a Pioneer VSX-42 receiver and am trying to connect to it from my laptop running Windows 7. I have updated the firmware on the receiver to the latest.
When I select Detection from AVNavigator I get a screen that says it is unable to detect it. I can ping to its IP address from my laptop. I went into Settings in AVNavigator and specified the IP address. Still cannot detect it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Might be a firewall problem. Try temporarily disabling your computer firewall and see if you can make the connection. You are safe assuming your router has firewall enabled.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

connect your PIONEER and LAPTOP to your router via ethernet... Then in a browser go to 192.168.1.4 or simil to get to the PIONEER setup page...


----------



## birdon (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I did turn off the firewall on my laptop but that didn't make any difference. What did work was changing the TCP port in Settings from 23 to 80. Now it is detecting fine.

Rick


----------

